# AS Mixed with Flourite Black Sand? or maybe Eco Complete? newbie needs help



## Reamer (Mar 3, 2010)

hi all Reamer here, as I'm planing my second planted tank(20 long) I would like to put a lot more thought in to it. 

So I've been reading about Substrates, and it seems the more I read the more I feel I don't understand what I am looking for 

so more or less I need a lot of help

My idea here is to mix the AquaSoil with Flourite Black Sand

the AquaSoil because;
- it seem to be very nutrient rich, 
-it lowers PH atm my PH goes between 7.0-7.2, I've read that most plants do better in slightly acidic water, as do most of the fish I'm looking at.
-It also lowers water hardness, although I have never personally tested water hardness in my tanks. I have read the reports on water for Seattle that put it hardness @~1.4°dH and that's really soft to begin with.

But the huge down side about this soil that I have read is that it only has about a 2-4 year life then it turns to a "mud", so this is where I want to mix Flourite Black Sand with the AquaSoil, it has:
- a large CEC, from my understand this aids in the movement of cations (positively charged ions) which if I'm getting this correctly (I might not be I'm very lost) means that it can better absorbe certain nutrients from the water and bio-waste and store them for the plants to take in 

So what I'm asking, first, is what I said up there true at all?
As the AS breaks down and becomes more mud like will this raise the root-soil contact?
Will a higher root-soil contact increase the intake of nutrients with a high CEC substrate?
will mixing the two lower the CEC as the texture changes?
will using the Black Sand over normal Flourite Black raise the water flow thought the soil?
If it dose increas water flow in soil dose this help(if so how)?

As an alternative I was thinking of using AS with Eco Complete, for its high CEC(not as high as Flourite Black sand?) and because it has Live Bacteria that will start converting bio-waste right way. Would this aid the AS?


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 22, 2009)

I mixed my AS the first time i bought it and i regretted ever since. I would just go with AS, a 20 long only needs one of the big bag anyways.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

First off, plants and fish will adapt readily to the water you have available...except a handful or two of the more difficult species. But, if you have your heart set on specific ones that require that low pH, then....

The AS releases alot of nitrogen (in the form of Ammonia) and has a high CEC to boot. I believe that's why it is called nutrient-rich. I've also heard it has a peat-based pellet, so as that decomposes over time, you get a slow release of nitrogen and CO2...but that's just what I heard.

Flourite, Eco-complete, Soil Master Select, Turface...are all baked-clay substrates and have high CEC. All are great substrates on their own, or mixed with AS or each other, or with inert substrates. The nutrients that you put in (by adding ferts, letting fish and food waste decompose, etc...) will become available via that CEC and substrate-root interaction.

Sand (in whatever form...playground, blasting grit, "black sand" ) is inert for the most part. It hold plants down very well and makes an excellent cap for holding down organic soils (potting soil for example) due to its wiegt and density.

With AS, you'll need less ferts to start with, but you'll want to check parameters often so you know when you need to add nutrients.

I've mixed AS with potting mix before and enjoy the resulting "El Natural" substrate, but it's not attractive. So, if looks are important to you, I also don't recommend mixing AS. If you spend the $$ on it, let it stand alone and you won't be disappointed (until it turns to mud, perhaps  ).


----------



## Reamer (Mar 3, 2010)

why did you regret it xJaypex?

thank you for that info davemonkey, it really help to explain what makes AS so different.


----------

